# How does a honeymoon in Italy sound?



## Abbey19 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello,
People are saying that it'll be cold then, but Italy just sounds so romantic. We need to know what everyone thinks, please!
Thanks
_____________
plan a trip


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Right now, a honeymoon anywhere sounds good.
I'm ripe & ready for marriage. Can barely wait.


----------



## WilRaynor (Apr 19, 2013)

Italy is always beautiful. So it will be winter, so what? It will not be Alasca! You'll be wearing coats, but it is still romantic! Or you can postpone the trip until spring time, that's the best for Italy.


----------



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

totally sexy! I haven't been there but I plan to get there in a couple of years..I hope you'll get to have the perfect honeymoon ;-)


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

hi there! i lived in Italy and been there few times and it is simply incredible. u should visit for sure venice, florence and rome but u should drive around tuscany (pisa, lucca, san gimigiagno) and if u have time though, go to pompeii and naples, enjoy it!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I lived not far from Italy and travel there was a 2 hour journey on a catamaran, The Maltese go there like Ausies go to Bali Please dont ruin a honeymoon going to this place its dirty, the Italians well most of them are pickpockets, they can steel a womens virginity and she wouldnt know about it, sorry for the example but there that good.
The buses and trains are the worst ever they have these gypsy type women with babies in slings on the buses and trains these are the worst, they steal money credit cards ect. I dont want to go on and on but Malta actually have more police during the months of August September on the beaches because these Italians come over to our country and have a robbing spree. Please find some where else to have a trip to remember, Italy isnt the place it used to be, as the Europeans say Italy is in the shape of a boot because you carnt fit that much crap into a shoe. Im not slagging off all Italians but the Majority are out to make a quick kill at the tourist,s expense. 

Good luck 
Louiseb


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

copperpot said:


> hi there! i lived in Italy and been there few times and it is simply incredible. u should visit for sure venice, florence and rome but u should drive around tuscany (pisa, lucca, san gimigiagno) and if u have time though, go to pompeii and naples, enjoy it!


Lol can you imagine an Australian driving around Italy nahhh there driving is somewhat crazy, even us the Maltese have a crazy way of driving and we dont even think about driving over there. Yes its a beautiful place shame they couldnt clean the place up a little and stop the pickpockets over there. Beautiful country it is just needs a revamp sort of speak lol.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Just found on you tube about pickpockets in Italy. Also if you type in driving in Italy you can see the way they drive. worth a watch certainly an eye opener.


----------



## ALSI.Alex (Jan 1, 2014)

Sounds Epic my Friend.

but better go somewhere that is near the stars =)
well i think google can answer this =)


----------



## bubatora (Feb 24, 2014)

hi i live in italy!
it's not so terrible as louiseb describes... 
for the weather... now it's cold but not so much, today we had 7 degrees
for your honeymoon i suggest you to visit sicily, it's wonderful and the people are the most hospitable of all the world.... 
it's funny, i live in italy and i went in usa for my honeymoon
good luck and enjoy your holiday


----------

